

Structure your Code via Namespacing in JavaScript - reybango
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/scriptjunkie/gg578608.aspx

======
Encosia
The simplicity of #1 and #2 seem to be overlooked too often, in search of
solutions that look and feel more like traditional object orientation.

------
MorningZ
I like the 3rd method a lot! I'll have to start using it (i currently stick by
the first method shown)

